
Threadless and Vimeo fireside chat, part 2 - danw
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/295-fireside-chat-skinnycorp-threadless-and-connected-ventures-vimeo-part-2-of-2
======
danw
So many great quotes and insights from this article:

"I hate being called a college dropout. It's like almost 10 years ago already.
And I didn't drop out, I just decided to learn on my own.", "i didn't drop
out, i got kicked out, get it straight"

"I think it's underestimated how much work we put into it. Our success wasn't
random - we work non-stop."

"Fact: The best ideas come from the bathroom."

"When i was out [in Silicon Valley,] every person i met gave me a business
card that said CEO. It just seems like everyone is so up in each other's kool-
aid they forget to just stfu and work."

